# Aspire One 722-0473 ALSA setup [SOLVED]

## ISHAIM

I went through the ALSA HOWTO but can't get sound to work from the netbook's speakers after enabling the proper modules to compile into my kernel.

Here is my lspci | grep -i audio:

```
00:01.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Device 1314

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)

```

I have set SND_ATIIXP=m and SND_HDA_INTEL=m based upon that information.

The output of cat /proc/asound/cards:

```
 0 [Generic        ]: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic

                      HD-Audio Generic at 0x90444000 irq 41

 1 [SB             ]: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB

                      HDA ATI SB at 0x90440000 irq 16
```

I have an Acer Aspire One 722-0473, there is an HDMI output, regular 3.5mm jacks for headphones/mic, and regular netbook speakers. There is also a microphone built into the top of the screen of the netbook.Last edited by ISHAIM on Thu Jan 12, 2012 5:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gusar

You can forget about ATIIXP, it's not the correct thing for you. HDA_INTEL is the right thing, but you also need the right HDA codec. I suggest simply compiling them all, the correct one will be loaded automatically. Then you can compile a new kernel if you want, with just the codec you need.

----------

## ISHAIM

That didn't work, I tried to run alsaconf again but I can't get either of the 2 devices I can choose from to produce sound. I compiled all the codecs.

----------

## Logicien

Did you check if master, pcm and speakers channels are mute? What does alsamixer command say?

----------

## ISHAIM

alsamixer says I have 2 devices: HD-Audio Generic and HDA ATI SB.

HDA ATI SB has Master and Speaker but no PCM volume. Master and Speaker are unmuted and raised.

----------

## Logicien

Be sure that both devices are unmute and the sound card is not mute to by a physical button. Try to use (emerge) aumix to check the channels states. It ever append to me that the channels states with Alsamixer where ok and off/mute with Aumix. Than set them on to with Aumix. Need support for OSS emulation by Alsa.

----------

## ISHAIM

The physical switch on my keyboard affects the IEC958 switch (S/PDIF in alsamixer) of the "HD-Audio Generic" device, which is unmuted. aumix doesn't say it's muted either. For what it's worth, I can't get the keyboard volume function buttons to raise or lower the volume of the "HDA ATI SB" device, nor can I get the mute button to mute it either, it only works on the "HD-Audio Generic" device.

alsaconf detects that I have the ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40) card.

----------

## Logicien

You should remove SND_ATIIXP from your kernel configuration. This module/driver support ATI IXP AC97 controller not Intel HDA one. To prevent conflict it is better to keep only SND_HDA_INTEL with the others sound needed modules. Check all subsections of Alsa kernel configuration section. You may miss some audio support, codecs, etc.

----------

## Gusar

Just a FYI, Google gives quite a few results with various things to try. So get searching, try all that stuff.

----------

## ISHAIM

I have found a solution to the problem. Mostly everything I tried and read on Google either didn't apply to Gentoo or didn't work, so the fact that I found this particular solution was like finding a needle in a haystack. It is indeed unique compared to everything else I've found.

It appears to me that ALSA chooses the HDMI output as the default output device instead of the netbook's audio speakers. I had known something was amiss when I disabled the HDMI codec (SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI=n) and left only the Conexant codec enabled (SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y) which are both in fact the correct codecs for the sound card, but I could still control the volume levels with the netbook's function keys without actually being able to produce sound through the speakers. Before, with both codecs enabled, xfce4-volumed would not respond to volume up/down.

I found the solution here: http://blog.tremily.us/posts/Aspire_One_722/

You must add a file, /etc/asound.conf, and put these contents inside:

```
pcm.!default {

  type hw

  card SB

}

ctl.!default {

  type hw

  card SB

}
```

This forces ALSA to choose the netbook speakers as the default output device instead of the HDMI output device.

Unfortunately, now the problem becomes the fact that my xfce4-volumed and xfce4-mixer don't respond to the volume up/down function keys if I enable the HDMI codec in the kernel, but I suppose that is a separate issue. I am fine with this resolution for now since I never use the HDMI output. It looks like this is resolved to me as far as ALSA is concerned.

----------

## PM17E5

That actually got it to work, so now I'm no longer using alsa-driver package. This might be a really dumb question but which of these do I really need to keep?

```

 --- Intel HD Audio

(64)  Pre-allocated buffer size for HD-audio driver

[ ]   Build hwdep interface for HD-audio driver

[ ]   Support digital beep via input layer

[ ]   Support jack plugging notification via input layer

[ ]   Support initialization patch loading for HD-audio

[*]   Build Realtek HD-audio codec support

[*]     Build static quirks for Realtek codecs

[*]   Build Analog Device HD-audio codec support

[*]   Build IDT/Sigmatel HD-audio codec support

[*]   Build VIA HD-audio codec support

[*]   Build HDMI/DisplayPort HD-audio codec support

[*]   Build Cirrus Logic codec support

[*]   Build Conexant HD-audio codec support

[*]   Build Creative CA0110-IBG codec support

[*]   Build Creative CA0132 codec support

[*]   Build C-Media HD-audio codec support

[*]   Build Silicon Labs 3054 HD-modem codec support

[*]   Enable generic HD-audio codec parser

```

----------

